# 3D Analize settings for Sims 3



## Jozi (Jul 10, 2009)

What settings do I use in 3D analyze to play sims 3 if I get a message:

"Unable to start the game

Device 0 can not run this title
Your video cad does not appear to support atleast Shader Model 2. Please upgrade your card"


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

You probably do not meet the minimum requirements to run the game.

Can you please post your full system specs?


----------



## KrossX (Jul 7, 2009)

And that's probably the reason is using 3DAnalyze. >_<
Just play with the Shaders options on the program, nothing much you can do actually.

Although by just a little more than the price of Sims3 you could get a low-end graphics card that supports Shaders.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have a laptop or a desktop? 
Like Lord Surian said, Can you post your full specifications?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU (power supply unit)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

3D analyze is now an old program it'll work on some old games but now on newer games
there are games that you can't force the shader to 2.0 or 1.1 cause it'll crash or will give a screen full of dots
so if your PC can't run the game, 3D analyzer won't help you run it
I won't use it anyway it's unstable and can lead to damage your PC


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh 3d analyze is one those programs. Programs for people who won't or can't afford to upgrade their PC. I would only run software that my computer is capable of running.


----------

